# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  إستفسار عن صاحب {مكتبة المبتدئ في طلب العلم الشرعي} الشيخ خالد الأنصاري

## فارس الأزدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

قررت وبحمدالله شراء هذه الكتب أدناه.




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يسر دار الاعتصام للنشر أن تعلن عن:
> {مكتبة المبتدئ  في طلب العلم الشرعي}
> وتحتوي: على مدخل إلى دراسة المختصرات، وشرح ستة من المختصرات المتداولة في أهم الفنون.
> الأصول الثلاثة – الواسطية- مختصر الخرقي – الآجرومية – نخبة الفكر – الورقات 
> يميزها: وضوح العبارة واختصارها ، وحسن التصوير والبيان لمقاصد الكتاب.
> تأليف الشيخ:  خالد بن عبدالله الانصاري
> العنوان
> المملكة العربية السعودية
> ...


وإستفساري من هو الشيخ خالد بن عبدالله باحميد الأنصاري- وفقه الله؟- وماهو مستواه علمي؟ وأنا آسف إذا كان في سؤالي أي تجريح في الشيخ. 
وما سألت السؤال إلا لأني لم أجد أي معلومات عنه في الشبكة العنكبوتية وكذلك لأنني سأطلب من أحد أقاربي بإرسال هذه الكتب وإن شريتها فلا مجال لإرجاعها.
والسلام عليكم
(وأعتذر مقدما إن أخطئت في مكان السؤال)

----------


## فارس الأزدي

للرفع والضرورة
ياإخوان أعينوني في غربتي فليس لي بعد الله إلا أنتم.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وفقك الله

لا تعجل وتأنى
حاول أن تسأل عن الشيخ أكثر لعلك تصل إلى معرفته

واشتري الكتب المذكورة _أي المتون_ فإن شرائها لا يتوقف على معرفة الشيخ
فإن لم تعرف الشيخ فعلى هذه المتون شروح للمبتدئين كثيرة
كشروح العثيمين والخضير وغيرهما
فاحفظ هذه المتون واقتني تلك الشروح وتوكل على الله واستعن به

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> وفقك الله
> لا تعجل وتأنى
> حاول أن تسأل عن الشيخ أكثر لعلك تصل إلى معرفته
> واشتري الكتب المذكورة _أي المتون_ فإن شرائها لا يتوقف على معرفة الشيخ
> فإن لم تعرف الشيخ فعلى هذه المتون شروح للمبتدئين كثيرة
> كشروح العثيمين والخضير وغيرهما
> فاحفظ هذه المتون واقتني تلك الشروح وتوكل على الله واستعن به


أسعدك الله في الدراين.
الحقيقة أن قريبي في الرياض شدد علي بأن أسأل عن الشيخ وللحق أن الشيخ شروحاته ممتازة.
بارك الله فيك على النصيحة وهذا ما سأفعله دعواتك لي بالفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## الحمادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أخي الكريم

أعرف الشيخ خالداً معرفة جيدة، وهو من أهل العلم الفضلاء المؤثرين للعزلة والانشغال بالعلم والتصنيف
وأحسبه من أهل الديانة والصلاح، له عناية بالغة بفقه السلف.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله أخي الكريم
> أعرف الشيخ خالداً معرفة جيدة، وهو من أهل العلم الفضلاء المؤثرين للعزلة والانشغال بالعلم والتصنيف
> وأحسبه من أهل الديانة والصلاح، له عناية بالغة بفقه السلف.


بارك الله فيكم .
هل هو الشيخ خالد الأنصاري الذي كان يشرف على قسم المخطوطات بملتقى أهل الحديث ؟

----------


## الحمادي

> بارك الله فيكم .
> هل هو الشيخ خالد الأنصاري الذي كان يشرف على قسم المخطوطات بملتقى أهل الحديث ؟



وفيكم بارك الله
لا؛ ليس هو

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله أخي الكريم
> أعرف الشيخ خالداً معرفة جيدة، وهو من أهل العلم الفضلاء المؤثرين للعزلة والانشغال بالعلم والتصنيف
> وأحسبه من أهل الديانة والصلاح، له عناية بالغة بفقه السلف.


أسعدك الله أخي في الدارين ووفقك الشيخ خالد الأنصاري في الدنيا والآخرة.
وفعلاً الشيخ يظهر في شرحه علمه الغزير ومعرفته البالغة في مقتضى حال المخاطب كما يقال.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> وفيكم بارك الله
> لا؛ ليس هو


جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الحبيب .

----------


## الفيومي

إضافة:
قد أخبرني الشيخ قديمًا.
أنه درس على الشيخ: محمد ابن عثيمين، والشيخ: مقبل الوادعي -رحمهما الله تعالى-، وغيرهم من أهل العلم.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> إضافة:
> قد أخبرني الشيخ قديمًا.
> أنه درس على الشيخ: محمد ابن عثيمين، والشيخ: مقبل الوادعي -رحمهما الله تعالى-، وغيرهم من أهل العلم.


بارك الله فيك أخي الفيومي

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

الشيخ أبي عبدالله خالد بن عبدالله باحميد الأنصاري من طلاب العلم البارزين وله عناية كبيرة بفقه السلف ،وهو ممن يرى عدم الخروج عن أقوال أئمة المذاهب الأربعة كماهو رأي كثير من العلماء امثال الإمام ابن رجب والإمام ابن الصلاح وغيرهم ،وهو من طلاب الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله والشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله والشيخ عبدالله بن فنتوخ حفظه الله والشيخ بديع الدين شاه رئيس أهل الحديث في السند رحمه الله وغيرهم وله من المؤلفات مكتبة المبتدي في طلب العلم الشرعي ،  ويعكف الآن على  مشروع علمي ضخم يتمنى مساندة أهل العلم له هو *تقريب علم السلف* ، أضف إلى ذلك إلى أنه سوف يفتتح قريبا في المستقبل موقع في الشبكة العنكبوتية بعنوان *ملتقى الباحثين عن الحق*  يشرف عليه بنفسه ، والهدف من هذا الملتقى الحوار لقصد معرفة الحق في مواضيع تأصيلية مهمة.
أتمنى أني أعطيتك نبذة عن الشيخ.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> الشيخ أبي عبدالله خالد بن عبدالله باحميد الأنصاري من طلاب العلم البارزين وله عناية كبيرة بفقه السلف ،وهو ممن يرى عدم الخروج عن أقوال أئمة المذاهب الأربعة كماهو رأي كثير من العلماء امثال الإمام ابن رجب والإمام ابن الصلاح وغيرهم ،وهو من طلاب الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله والشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله والشيخ عبدالله بن فنتوخ حفظه الله والشيخ بديع الدين شاه رئيس أهل الحديث في السند رحمه الله وغيرهم وله من المؤلفات مكتبة المبتدي في طلب العلم الشرعي ،  ويعكف الآن على  مشروع علمي ضخم يتمنى مساندة أهل العلم له هو *تقريب علم السلف* ، أضف إلى ذلك إلى أنه سوف يفتتح قريبا في المستقبل موقع في الشبكة العنكبوتية بعنوان *ملتقى الباحثين عن الحق*  يشرف عليه بنفسه ، والهدف من هذا الملتقى الحوار لقصد معرفة الحق في مواضيع تأصيلية مهمة.
> أتمنى أني أعطيتك نبذة عن الشيخ.


الله يسعدك في الدارين اللهم آمين كفيت ووفيت.
وماشاء الله على الشيخ شرحه ممتاز وسهل أسأل الله أن ينفع به ويوفقه لنصرة الدين وإعلاء الحق.
وهل له مؤلفات أو شروح غير مكتبة الطالب المبتدئ؟.
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

أهم مشاريعه العلمية:
1- مكتبة المبتدئ في طلب العلم الشرعي.مطبوعة
2- مكتبة طالب العلم(لم تكتمل).
3- المكتبة التمهيدية(لم تكتمل)

له رسائل مختصرة مطبوعة:
1- المدخل لدراسة المختصرات. 2- السعادة ماهي ؟وكيف الحصول عليها؟
3- إنما الدور ثلاثة.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> أهم مشاريعه العلمية:
> 1- مكتبة المبتدئ في طلب العلم الشرعي.مطبوعة
> 2- مكتبة طالب العلم(لم تكتمل).
> 3- المكتبة التمهيدية(لم تكتمل)
> له رسائل مختصرة مطبوعة:
> 1- المدخل لدراسة المختصرات. 2- السعادة ماهي ؟وكيف الحصول عليها؟
> 3- إنما الدور ثلاثة.


أسأل الله ان يوفقه ويبارك له عمله.
هل تعلم ماهي الكتب التي في مكتبة طالب العلم والمكتبة التمهيدية
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

لعلها تكون مفاجأة لأنها بحق مفاجأة والسبب أن فيها تجديد.

----------


## فارس الأزدي

> لعلها تكون مفاجأة لأنها بحق مفاجأة والسبب أن فيها تجديد.


شوقتنا يارجل (إبتسامة).
الله يوفقه ويسدد خطاه وينفع به الدين ويسعده في الدارين

----------


## احمد شاكر

هلا وصفت لنا مكان منزله حتى نستفيد من الشيخ خالد الانصاري 
وهل هو في الرياض؟

----------


## العطاب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> 
> قررت وبحمدالله شراء هذه الكتب أدناه.
> 
> 
> 
> وإستفساري من هو الشيخ خالد بن عبدالله باحميد الأنصاري- وفقه الله؟- وماهو مستواه علمي؟ وأنا آسف إذا كان في سؤالي أي تجريح في الشيخ. 
> وما سألت السؤال إلا لأني لم أجد أي معلومات عنه في الشبكة العنكبوتية وكذلك لأنني سأطلب من أحد أقاربي بإرسال هذه الكتب وإن شريتها فلا مجال لإرجاعها.
> والسلام عليكم
> (وأعتذر مقدما إن أخطئت في مكان السؤال)


الشيخ كما ذكر الإخوة سلفي العقيدة صحيح المنهج
وأذكرك أخي أن كتب الشيخ مرحلية الأداء
أي ليست من الكتب العمدة في الفن وإنما يحتاجها طالب العلم ليبني عليه لا لتبنيه..
فاعلم هذا

----------


## الفيومي

وله كتاب أيضًا في الجمع بين أحاديث الكتب الستة... أو نحو هذا، وهو يعمل فيه منذ عشر سنين تقريبا، ولا أدري انتهى منه أم لا؟ لأن صلتي انقطعت به منذ فترة طويلة لتقصيري، والله المستعان.

----------


## الحمادي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله أخي الكريم
> أعرف الشيخ خالداً معرفة جيدة، وهو من أهل العلم الفضلاء المؤثرين للعزلة والانشغال بالعلم والتصنيف
> وأحسبه من أهل الديانة والصلاح، له عناية بالغة بفقه السلف.



ثبت عندي تبني الأخ الشيخ خالد -مؤخراً- لجملة من الآراء القبيحة في أبواب التوحيد؛ خلافا لما كان يقرره في شرحه على كشف الشبهات، وقد حاوره بعض طلاب العلم دون جدوى.
ولم يتعنَّ -هداه الله- الذهاب إلى أكابر أهل العلم ليعرض عليهم ما أشكل عليه.
ولعل لعزلته واقتصاره -غالباً- على مجالسة من هم دونه؛ أثراً سلبيا عليه
أسأل الله أن يهديه، ويثبتنا وإياه على الحق حتى نلقاه.
أحببت التنبيه على ذلك.

----------


## الحمادي

للتوضيح:
خالد الأنصاري المراد هنا هو: المذكور في المشاركة الأولى للأخ فارس الأزدي
وهو (خالد بن عبدالله با حميد) صنف جملة من الشروح المختصرة لبعض المتون 
كان يسكن في مدينة الرياض، ثم انتقل عنها.

أحببت التنبيه حتى لا يلتبس بغيره ممن يشاركه في الاسم.

----------


## نومس القصيمي

> ثبت عندي تبني الأخ الشيخ خالد -مؤخراً- لجملة من الآراء القبيحة في أبواب التوحيد؛ خلافا لما كان يقرره في شرحه على كشف الشبهات، وقد حاوره بعض طلاب العلم دون جدوى.
> ولم يتعنَّ -هداه الله- الذهاب إلى أكابر أهل العلم ليعرض عليهم ما أشكل عليه.
> ولعل لعزلته واقتصاره -غالباً- على مجالسة من هم دونه؛ أثراً سلبيا عليه
> أسأل الله أن يهديه، ويثبتنا وإياه على الحق حتى نلقاه.
> أحببت التنبيه على ذلك.


 ليتك تذكر هذه الاراء القبيحه التي قدتكون عند غيرك ليست كذلك لأننا ماعلمنا عنه إلاخير

----------


## الحمادي

> ليتك تذكر هذه الاراء القبيحه التي قدتكون عند غيرك ليست كذلك لأننا ماعلمنا عنه إلاخير




من حقك أن تعرفها، فهذا من التثبت المأمور به
حاصل كلام الأخ الشيخ خالد: أن من صرف العبادة لغير الله فلا يعد مشركا بمجرد صرف تلك العبادة، بل لابد أن يقترن بذلك اعتقاد كون المعبود يملك النفع والضر
أي أنه لابد من اقتران شرك الربوبية بشرك الألوهية
فلا يكون مشركا من خلا صرفه العبادة لغير الله عن شرك الربوبية
وهذا خلاف ما كان يقرره الأخ الشيخ خالد في شرحه لكشف الشبهات.

----------


## ابو سعيد العامري

تكرّماً انظر مشاركتي في الموضوع التالي ، وما تبحث عنه من المتون العلمية للمبتدئ ستجدها بلا عناء بإذن الله تعالى
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=523674#post52  3674

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن القرشي

نعم هو الشيخ المؤصل المفيد خالد بن عبدالله باحميد الأنصاري، يمتاز بحسن تصوير المسائل وترتيبها والتدرج في إفهامها، وشروحه دالة على ذلك، يهتم اهتماما كبيرا بفقه السلف - القرون الثلاثة - وفهمهم للكتاب والسنة، ويهتم أيضا بالخلاف الواقع اليوم بين المسلمين، وأسبابه وعلاجه، ويؤصل لذلك بتأصيل حسن جدا، والحوار معه نافع، له على الشبكة ملتقى الباحثين عن الحق http://www.moltaqa.net وفيه الإحالة على موقعه الرسمي وفيه بعض مؤلفاته,
درس ودرًّس عند الشيخين ابن عثيمين ومقبل الوادعي رحمهما الله.
أنصح الإخوة بدخول الملتقى والحوار فيه، عسى الله أن يجمع بطرحه كلمة المسلمين.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن القرشي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=297024

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن القرشي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?108508

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

حمل كتب الشَّيخِ : خالدِ بنِ عبدِ اللهِ باحميد الأَنصاري .


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....721#post741721

----------

